# Ned rig weight?



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

I've never used a Ned rig but I'm getting ready to give it a try. I'm planning on getting Z-Man jig heads and baits. What weight jig heads should I get? I'll be fishing ponds mostly and streams and rivers a couple of times a year.
I was going to start out with 1/20th and 1/15 ounce jig heads. Too light? I will be using a 7'6" med light rod and 6lb test mono.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I would buy anywhere from 1/20-1/6. You want to use as light as possible but depth and current will ultimately determine what weight you’ll use. In the creek behind my house I use 1/15 usually but if it’s up any I go heavier. I would say 1/15 and 1/10 are my most used weights.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

You want to use the lightest weight possible for it to be effective to it's max. You don't really want to be able to feel your lure while your fishing it.


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

This is a great thread! Do you all use weedless ned rig heads and try to fish the weeds with them? I'm curious if this approach would work at a weedy lake like Indian Lake.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I rarely fish a ned rig but if using a light enough weight you should be able to fish them just over and on top of the weeds even.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Imo if your lure is above the weeds your not fishing the ned rig the way it was designed to be used. I don’t fish for lm but use it for smallies 90% of the time. I’ve tried the Zman weedless heads just to try and stay out of the rocks. Didn’t really care much for them, the weed guards were constantly breaking off. I honestly rarely get hung up bad enough to break off.


----------



## BigBear79 (Sep 26, 2018)

You want to use as light off weight as possible for the conditions your fishing. In calm waters, I use 1/20, and, in waters with more current/wind, I will go heavier. 

As for weedless Ned rig, I have used both types- the ones with the weed guard and the one constructed like a Texas rig. The one with the weed guards weren't great. I have changed to using the jigs that look like a t-rig in weedy situations. It has been the most effective; however, at times, the hook-ups can be sketchy as the weight will pop open the fish's mouth on the hook set and the small hook will pop out. You can peg a 1/16 bullet weight and use a 1/0 EWG hook and get a more efficient set-up, than buying the t-rig jig.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

I’m curious what size you guys are using on Erie. I’ve used 1/5 and 1/6 with decent results, but have been thinking I probably could’ve gone lighter in the spring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

E Leigh said:


> I’m curious what size you guys are using on Erie. I’ve used 1/5 and 1/6 with decent results, but have been thinking I probably could’ve gone lighter in the spring.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would say depends on current and depth. What works for today may not tomorrow. I’ve used it a few times on Erie and never went above 1/10oz. But didn’t fish anything deeper than 25 fow.


----------



## Ohioagainsttheworld (Oct 3, 2017)

E Leigh said:


> I’m curious what size you guys are using on Erie. I’ve used 1/5 and 1/6 with decent results, but have been thinking I probably could’ve gone lighter in the spring.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We’ve been using 1/5 this summer in 14-35 fow for walleye, drum, and catfish. Purple nedbombs have produced a TON of fish. I’ve used the same setup from breakwalls and caught lm and drum. We like to fly fish, so we search for active fish with the Ned rig and then pick up the fly rods when we’re on them.


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I know the ned rig is designed as a finesse presentation. In deep water, 15’ or deeper or in windy conditions I don’t hesitate to rig a TRD finesse bait on a 1/4 or even a 3/8 oz jig head. They still get the job done.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Just learning the Ned rig myself and from what I've researched...agree with all those sayin to use the lightest possible for the conditions. Have found when using zman TRD's in deeper water heavier weight is needed due to the buoyancy of the TRD's.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Light as possible is good… but they still kick butt when heavy needs to happen.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Here in NE Ohio, go check out 330 bait co. First ones to produce a weedless ned, that works. 1/8 and 1/4, many colors. You will be glad you did. strong hook, not junk like some other companies.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I always use 1/5 or 1/6 oz. I want to be on the bottom as fast as possible. I drag the ned rig kinda similar how you work a shakey head.


----------

